# PK 83pts AM /AOS Which price range will be fair?



## Peru (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey guys how high can a 83pts AM/AOS PK can be sold?Thanks in advance!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 20, 2017)

I would want to see a picture before stating any opinion


----------



## John M (Oct 20, 2017)

It depends on a lot of factors that you have not provided. When was the award given? Where was it given? Is the plant for sale the entire clone, or a division? How many mature, old, bloomed growths? How many mature, unbloomed growths and how many starts)? What is the condition of the plant's foliage and the root system?

Not only does the AM add value; but, all these other things also factor into the final worth of the plant in question. A lot of those things can be known by posting a few photos and a simple description.


----------



## Peru (Oct 20, 2017)

tnx for the answers! ill post a pic


----------



## Peru (Oct 20, 2017)

First pic is from today, second one from yesterday , the award day. It opened late so it was awarded next day of the official judging day. I bought it 1 hour before it was awarded. This is from Peru orchid show (Club Peruano de Orquideas) in Lima . This is the plant!


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2017)

I have no idea about pricing, but that is one gorgeous
plant. The color is so velvety dark and well proportioned.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 21, 2017)

How much money do you have? Send it all. 

Certainly is worth more than $300, I'd give you $400 for it right now. If you told me the seller wanted $1200 for it, I would say no thanks, but I would not feel the seller is out of line. Given that it takes 5 to 10 years to bloom kovachii, then blooming well and getting it in front of judges, it is certainly reasonable to command a handsome price. It is not a Walmart Phalaenopsis.

Price is subjective. You can put a high price on it and wait until someone thinks it is worth that much. You can put a low price on it and have it sell instantly. 

So how desperate is the seller for cash? and how desperate is the buyer to have the plant? I have had a commercial grower pay me 3 times the going rate for an awarded Phrag, because it was a proven breeder. By the same token, when I needed cash fast, a division of that same plant was sold at maybe twice the seedling price. 

If you are a hobby grower, don't spend money you can't ''throw away''. If the price tag hurts your personal budget, just say no thank you (politeness counts) If you are commercial, stick to the budget for breeding stock in your business plan. Phrag kovachii is not extremely rare in the USA anymore. Mature plants are not common, awarded plants are even less common, but they are not ''one of a kind'' specimens.

The quality of the initial breeding stock is good enough that the chances are good that if you bring a kovachii seedling up to full size, and and bloom it well, you have a reasonable shot at getting your own award. I've only seen a couple ''bad'' or 'flawed'' kovachii, majority have been good to fantastic.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't think so. How much did it cost?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 22, 2017)

Its worth what you already paid for it. A lovely clone.


----------



## Peru (Oct 24, 2017)

Well Eric ask the price ...it was 300 soles before it got judged..thats like 87 dollars aprox, sound cheap but its expensive for Peru.


----------



## troy (Oct 24, 2017)

Beautiful kovachii!! Great pick up!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2017)

Would be 10X that in Oz!


----------



## Hien (Oct 26, 2017)

Peru said:


> Well Eric ask the price ...it was 300 soles before it got judged..thats like 87 dollars aprox, sound cheap but its expensive for Peru.


 I would venture to say, locally it is a good and low price for you (in contrast, for peoples who do not reside in Peru it is a very low price for the seller and what a rarest lucky find for the buyer), because:
it has to do with how rare the plant is where you live, kovachii plants grow locally in Peru , thus there is a supply locally, there is many chances to acquire better flower ones, the two major kovachii breeders Alfredo Manrique and Manolo Arias are also in Peru , they have been line breeding and selling kovachii for 15 years already, their website show very nice resulted flowers. There are other (non professional/nursery) vendors there as well .
But your plant is awarded and you own the whole 2 matured growths plant (not a division) so it is a good price.

http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/aboutus/aboutus.htm
https://www.facebook.com/peruflora.peruvianorchids/


----------



## Peru (Oct 26, 2017)

Hien said:


> I would venture to say, locally it is a good and low price for you (in contrast, for peoples who do not reside in Peru it is a very low price for the seller and what a rarest lucky find for the buyer), because:
> it has to do with how rare the plant is where you live, kovachii plants grow locally in Peru , thus there is a supply locally, there is many chances to acquire better flower ones, the two major kovachii breeders Alfredo Manrique and Manolo Arias are also in Peru , they have been line breeding and selling kovachii for 15 years already, their website show very nice resulted flowers. There are other (non professional/nursery) vendors there as well .
> But your plant is awarded and you own the whole 2 matured growths plant (not a division) so it is a good price.
> 
> ...



I mean that is expensive price for a plant in Peru , not that the plant was expensive . I think it is a really good price actually for what it is. If i have got it after the judges score, probably it would be x3 time price or even not for sale here in Peru . I recognize that Manolo and Alfredo have been doing an excellent job with there selective breeding of course!


----------



## Hien (Oct 26, 2017)

Peru said:


> I mean that is expensive price for a plant in Peru , not that the plant was expensive . I think it is a really good price actually for what it is. If i have got it after the judges score, probably it would be x3 time price or even not for sale here in Peru . I recognize that Manolo and Alfredo have been doing an excellent job with there selective breeding of course!


 I have the same thought too, and many slippertalk members probably think exactly that if you have bought it after the award , you will have to pay many times that amount, besides multiple growths like your plant really has more chance to survive ( a one growth division even awarded is a risk for the investment, because if that one growth dies, you lose the whole plant and the money with it)


----------

